

Ask YC: Online editable database? - pclark

I'm starting a project that'll involve a lot of data (we're creating an online database of coeliac/wheat free foods) -- I'd like a database that has a very user friendly UI, versioning (eg, users can edit other users entries) and has an API -- so we can get the data back out.<p>Any suggestions? A sample database schema may be:
id | product name | manf | wheat free? | other info | source
======
andhapp
DAbbleDB - <http://dabbledb.com/>

~~~
euroclydon
Please tell me that Dabble is faster than ZoHo. I used ZoHo, and it was an
awful experience.

------
brk
A couple of thoughts...

Have you looked at the webmin UI for mysql management? That is a sort of
template you could consider for what you are doing.

Another thought is... do you need the info to be immediate real-time? What if
you exported the data into text, posted that to a wiki, and then imported the
updates to the wiki at some interval (daily, 4-hourly, etc)?

I might be reading your request too literally, but I kinda cringe at the idea
of a "community" making mass edits to a database.

------
bdfh42
Almost anything will do the job (even a list of foods can't get that long by
modern standards) so pick a database that works well with the development tool
you select.

------
jacquesm
What language will you be using to develop this in ?

Most languages come only with a limited number of bindings for databases out
of the box.

------
rokhayakebe
O Oh. You are in big trouble. I have a table with 10M records and about 20+
columns. I have looked for days for a web based solution to sort through the
data. Zoho, Gdocs, Access, OpenOffice etc...None of these helped.

The best solution would probably be to install MySQL on a server, import your
data and install PHPMySQL for the web admin.

After a week of looking into this problem I found that there is an opportunity
for a startup wanting to fix this problem.

